# Solved: MS - Windows Genuine Advantage is still genuinely bad - & DRM policy



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> Microsoft's system for validating Windows before users can download most updates continues to be a problem for legitimate customers and for Internet security as a whole.
> 
> Despite claims of offering better security, Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) serves only Microsoft's marketing interests - but you can eliminate the need for WGA if you know the trick.
> 
> ...





> DRM exists at the expense of paying customers
> Call it what you will: WGA, Digital Rights Management (DRM), anti-piracy, or copy protection. It abuses the hospitality of paying customers in an attempt to thwart those who don't want to pay. I don't object one bit to paying Microsoft for the software I use. I do object to being forced to help a company in futile efforts to combat copyright violators........


http://windowssecrets.com/2009/04/16/02-Windows-Genuine-Advantage-is-still-genuinely-bad/?n=story1


----------

